# yacht varnish



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all how many coats of yacht varnish should I put on my viv??


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

jambo1984 said:


> Hello all how many coats of yacht varnish should I put on my viv??



Depends whether it will be in contact with water (humidity) constantly or not. I suggest solid wood 2/3 coats, ply 4/5 coats, mdf 5/6 coats. With mdf do a very liberal first coat at half strength (thinned). This will allow the mdf to soak up quite a lot.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

liquid rubber

looks much better and cheeper


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Also depends what yacht varnish it is, the stuff sold in most DIY and hardware stores is very different to the brands sold in proper chandlers, real yacht varnish is expensive, but far more durable than the cheap stuff labelled "yacht varnish" in B&Q etc..., and it covers much better so you need fewer coats.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

jakk said:


> liquid rubber
> 
> looks much better and cheeper


Which liquid rubber do you use? Cheers


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

JPalmer said:


> Which liquid rubber do you use? Cheers




I saw a video on youtube of a guy making his own huge aquarium out of wood and sealing the inside with liquid rubber its just like paint but dry's as rubber and is totally water proof after a few coats. just google liquid rubber loads of brand come up.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Well I work in a Diy shop in poynton south manchester and we sell everything but I didn't realise liquid rubber could be used! I make all my vivs from equipment we stock at work! If anyone needs anything and your in this area pop in and see me we can sort you out! Cheers for the advice!


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers all someone has started using 2 pack epoxy floor paint they say its bang on so I will try that too at some point...


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Epoxy is by far the best product IMO, the only coating that will definitely stand up to any amount of water you care to throw at it, for permanent immersion I would trust nothing else.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers mate it looks like the epoxy is the way forward


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Graham said:


> Also depends what yacht varnish it is, the stuff sold in most DIY and hardware stores is very different to the brands sold in proper chandlers, real yacht varnish is expensive, but far more durable than the cheap stuff labelled "yacht varnish" in B&Q etc..., and it covers much better so you need fewer coats.


It also contains an active fungicide so IMO is not suited to use on vivs.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

quite a few guys on youtube seem to use this liquid rubber stuff to seal their wooden tanks. and i mean 500 gallon plus monster tanks. looks like great stuff you just paint it on


----------

